# Boas > Tree Boas >  Noel ( Amazon Basin Emerald Tree Boa)

## MG42

Here is a crazy snowflake basin. She is 6 years old and starting to pick up some serious darkness.
Ed Marino
http://www.EmeraldTreeBoa.com

----------


## Boanerges

That one's really cool looking  :Salute:

----------


## dragonboy4578

very cool.....I want one...... :Good Job:

----------


## Juliemay13

Wow! That is one beautiful snake  :Smile:

----------


## MG42

Thank you. She produced 12 babies for me last year and they are all snowflaked out!!!
Ed M.www.EmeraldTreeBoa.com

----------


## Russ Lawson

Gorgeous animal Ed. Amazon Basin emeralds have always been among my favourite arboreals.

----------


## cmz1234

She's gorgeous!!! I'm sure those babies are just as good looking as her mommy. :Very Happy:

----------


## DC Reptiles

that is one awesome looking snake, never seen one like that

----------


## Cendalla

Absolutely beautiful! She's a looker :Good Job:

----------


## jcotharn

Wow thats an awesome snake, what are care requirements like for them?

----------


## MG42

Thanks guys, she just looks better with age and that is another cool thing about Basins is they keep getting darker with age.



> jcotharn
> Wow thats an awesome snake, what are care requirements like for them?


The requirements are Fresh clean humid air ranging from 60 to 80% and temps from 75 to 86 and allot of luck. :Smile: 



> cmz1234
> She's gorgeous!!! I'm sure those babies are just as good looking as her mommy.


You are right and some even better!! Here is one i'm calling Mirage.


Ed M.
www.EmeraldTreeBoa.com

----------


## kevinb

Wow I've never seen a emerald Like that before!

1.0 High Yellow Jungle "Bruce"
0.1 Mack Snow Tremper Albino "Ava"
0.1 Rainwater Patternless "Pita"
1.0 Albino Checkered Garter "Herbert II"
0.0.1 Common Garter "Lucile"
0.0.1 Eastern Milksnake "Tiffany"

----------


## Jessica Loesch

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!:o:o:o

----------


## tcutting

wow those are impressive.  the white markings are the most i have ever seen on an ABETB.  Where did you get it from or was it something you always had?

----------


## MG42

> kevinb
> Wow I've never seen a emerald Like that before!


Kevin, i don't think the world has ever seen a Basin like this.



> Jessica Loesch
> Wow!!!!!!!!!!!:o:o:o


Thanks Jessica, It has taken me 6 years to complete this project.




> tcutting
> wow those are impressive. the white markings are the most i have ever seen on an ABETB. Where did you get it from or was it something you always had


I produced this one.
Here is different one for you to look at. I have not named this one yet, I'm thinking Mercury because when it was born it looked like a thermometer and was green at birth with a red head! That is something you never see.



If anyone is interested here is a video of the birth.


Ed M.
www.EmeraldTreeBoa.com

----------

_Christine_ (08-12-2011),_lk_holla_ (07-15-2011),YOSEF (07-18-2011)

----------


## tcutting

What line did you produce them from?  or did you get them shipped in?  and AWESOME Video

----------


## lk_holla

thats such an awesome video and beautiful snakes! thank you for posting!

----------


## $Hakeem$

You people are gonna make buy one of them!!!!They are awesome! :Twisted:

----------


## YOSEF

Those are the best Amazon Basin Emeralds the world has ever seen !  MAZEL TOV X A MILLION !

----------


## snake2615

wow those things are beautiful !

----------


## jben

Awesome video, you guys sound super excited and I see why those snakes are freaking amazing! :Surprised:

----------


## Mark910

Hi Ed. Can you hit up my email, capefearxotics@yahoo.com, I wd like to know the price on one of these snowflake style amazon's.
Thanks,
Mark

----------


## aboutsnakes

Amazing back patterns

----------

